# Should i buy an Ariel Atom?



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I hardly get to ride my S1000RR anymore now that my son is 5 and taking up most of my time at weekends. The wife also has a brand new bike she doesn't use.

Should we sell them both and buy an Atom? They look great fun, would probably be just as much fun on track as my bike, and best of all, my wee lad could come along for the ride.

The wife didn't say no when i suggested it. So should i do it? Has anyone actually ridden one?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you should, they look like great fun!

I haven't managed to drive one mind you....

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, simples


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

haha, thats what i wanted to here - thanks lads. :thumb: The bad bit is that i would have to sell the s1000 to pay for it?  (and the wifes bike - but that bit doesn't bother me.)


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

If your not getting to use your bikes as you say then go for it , even better if you can involve your son :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the bmw is a nice bike...but if you are never getting to use it...it's an expensive model!

Could you maybe go back to an older bike as well....just in case you get the urge to go back out on 2 wheels?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty depreciation proof but that does mean that they ain't cheap


----------



## scp-cheshire (May 7, 2011)

Check the kit car Market for similar cars, some are cec, others bec.

Try all before you buy.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely do it mate. As Cuey said, you could always get a cheaper bike at a later date if you missed two wheels.

I drove one a couple of years ago and it was incredible - I don't think I'll ever drive anything that fast again in my life.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I seriously looked at them for a bit, but for the price, you could get a much nicer Caterham. For raw driving appeal I really cant fault the Caterham- not sure what else an Atom would add apart from the WOW factor. That said, nothing like driving a bike.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Held together with cable ties :lol: We rebuilt one here and there waqs bloody loads of them! Quality car though but I think I would go for a Caterham R500 if it was me!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of bikes so the choice would be easy for me.

Whatever way you look at it though, it's a nice predicament to be in :thumb:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

What about a bike powered Westfield or Caterham? Megabusa?

http://www.megabusa.co.uk/


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Jarw101 said:


> What about a bike powered Westfield or Caterham? Megabusa?
> 
> http://www.megabusa.co.uk/


Have you followed the link at the bottom of that page? It takes you to a new site where they reveal they no longer use the 'Busa engine due to reliability issues!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome and i envy you if you get it :thumb:


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

This looks like fun...
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2885033.htm


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want the attention that an Atom brings with great performance and reliability together with low running costs look for a Grinnall Scorpion

I had a K1100 powered one for 12 months, bike levels of road tax, very low insurance costs, 45+mpg and very entertaining handling - all with a great sequential box


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Do it!..the scariest car I've ever driven on the road (supercharged variant), and I've been privileged enough to drive 99% of sports/supercars:thumb:
I've not ridden a bike but for kicks/adrenaline rush I'd say it's probably on a par.

Make sure it has a handbrake!..no seriously - as they wern't supplied with one as standard when new & it can be a little costly to retro-fit to get it through an MOT:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm with Chris, but fun not scary!! DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes you only live once go for it and ignore your wife:wave::thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Do it!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Dooooooooooooooo it.....​*


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Been a passenger in one, it was epically quick. BUT my money would be on an exige in orange purely cos you'll have just as much fun, it's rapid, and you've got a roof...


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just DO IT!!! 

Not only will you love it, think of the wee lad's street cred when Dad drops him off at the school gates in it.........:wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Just DO IT!!!
> 
> Not only will you love it, think of the wee lad's street cred when Dad drops him off at the school gates in it.........:wave:


I remember Max Bygraves son saying that even when his dad finished a show at 3 in the morning he would drive all the way home to ensure he took him to school.

When he dropped his son off out of the Roller the other lads would simply blow Raspberry's...:lol:

Im a biker so the atom appeals to me more than a roof.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Dooooo it!!!! TO be in your position of whether to or not 

I'm a massive bike fan, but I'd have on of the style cars over a bike.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

james_death said:


> I remember Max Bygraves son saying that even when his dad finished a show at 3 in the morning he would drive all the way home to ensure he took him to school.
> 
> When he dropped his son off out of the Roller the other lads would simply blow Raspberry's...:lol:
> 
> Im a biker so the atom appeals to me more than a roof.


Roller v Atom......chalk & cheese.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Roller v Atom......chalk & cheese.


Still just a money thing...:lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Any up date on this buddy ??


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

R500 greats my vote, driven both before and I liked the R500 more than the Atom. But I will say, why not an Exige cup 260. 
For a small light weight car, which still has some comfort (and a roof), I still think it's one of the best cars i've driven. Holds money very well and you look less of a tool when driveing one.

But again what about a 2-11, I manage to drive one back round the m25-m11 in the pouring rain with road slicks, just wearing a pair of sun glasses.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

If your name is Halfordsshopper, how can you afford an atom???? 


:lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

As long as you have the garage space.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I really want one, just like a bike but you can't fall off it. Wouldn't want to detail it though, just imagine the amount Gtechniq C4 you'd need, even the seats are made of plastic.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

chillly said:


> Any up date on this buddy ??


Yeah i'm afraid the idea has had to go on hold for now.

The wife is doing her full bike test and so will want to upgrade her bike later this year. She is looking at a triumph 675. Also i've decided i can't give up on biking before i have owned a ducati, so i am going to wait for the new 1199 (if thats what they end up calling it) to come out in 2012, run that for a couple of years and then think seriosly about getting rid of both bikes to make room for an atom if they are still making them then.

Unfortunately i don't have the means to run both the bikes and an atom, and i would rather have either dream bikes or my dream car rather than having to comprimise on poor versions of both.

I fell pretty sad about it, but i think head is ruling over heart on this one.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> If your name is Halfordsshopper, how can you afford an atom????
> 
> :lol:


lol :lol:

I'm not rich, but selling both bikes would make enough space in the budget for an atom I think.

Also I don't really shop in Halfords much. I just came up with the name to be controversial when I joined having read loads of posts from people slagging of products you can buy in Halfords in favour of flashy boutique type products only available on line.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

haha. I read that you are selling your wife's bike and your son! :lol:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally if it was me I would buy a Caterham kit and use a high-power Hyabusa engine or something like the Z-Cars mini's.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are in a position to buy one then yes, I would if it were me.

What are the residual values like with these, if its not your fancy will you take a massive loss on this.

Also, with coming to the end of summer now, will you get much use out of it before next summer?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Yeah i'm afraid the idea has had to go on hold for now.
> 
> The wife is doing her full bike test and so will want to upgrade her bike later this year. She is looking at a triumph 675. Also i've decided i can't give up on biking before i have owned a ducati, so i am going to wait for the new 1199 (if thats what they end up calling it) to come out in 2012, run that for a couple of years and then think seriosly about getting rid of both bikes to make room for an atom if they are still making them then.
> 
> ...


Fair comment mate. You will get board with the duke imo over an atom. But as they say its your dosh and you do what you do with it that makes you happy. enjoy the duke and i hope your good lady passes first time:thumb: I miss my bikes sometimes But i used to spend more time cleaning it than riding it All the best with it all buddy :thumb:


----------

